# Meat slop, cheap easy meal prep with pics



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Not a appealing sounding name but I came across this recipe on reddit and thought I'd give it a go

Recipe here

http://www.silverhydra.com/2011/10/meat-slop/

I used 450g Turkey mince, 2 cans of chopped tomatoes 1 red cabbage 1 onion 30mls EVO 100g kidney beans










All in the pan cooking










It made 5 portions but I ate one for lunch

Macros per portion:

300 cals

25g protein

9.7g fat

29.3g carbs

8.9g fibre

Works out about 70p per portion

I


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

You really ate that ?

:huh:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it supposed to look like it's already been digested?

btw. You never said if nice or not.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Here is alternative idea, slightly more expensive but maybe more appealing - Blend chicken breast(s), add some veg, some eggs and make omelette.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

next time, use the white cabbage and add some sausages :thumb:


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

> Is it supposed to look like it's already been digested?
> 
> btw. You never said if nice or not.


It's really non-offensive with a splash of maggi and black pepper, i can eat it for days



> next time, use the white cabbage and add some sausages :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 115951
> 
> ...


Awesome,looks good, going to have to have to give that a pop next time


----------

